# Just saw this on Midwest Supplies facebook



## midwestwine (Jan 20, 2012)

Midwest Supplies Home Beer and Wine Making
HELP ANDY! One of the crew at Midwest recently broke a carboy he was cleaning and BADLY INJURED his hand. Andy nearly lost fingers, and had to have surgery to reattach severed tendons on his hand. Unfortunately Andy did not have health insurance to cover this mishap. So we are having a fund raiser for him. Through the February 1st the proceeds raised from Brew gloves, Brew Haulers, and Carboy Handles will go to help any with his medical bills. Please help Andy, this could happen to any one of us. You can see a picture of him on our homepage.


----------



## joea132 (Jan 20, 2012)

Saw this myself. It got my wheels turning thinking about a protective coating for carboys... Thinking about that flex seal stuff and leaving a strip to see into it. This would also keep light out. I'll keep everybody posted.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2012)

Man, thats rough!! Good people then Midwesterners!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 20, 2012)

joea132 said:


> Saw this myself. It got my wheels turning thinking about a protective coating for carboys... Thinking about that flex seal stuff and leaving a strip to see into it. This would also keep light out. I'll keep everybody posted.



Joe I have those orange handles on all of my carboys. I put a 12" high piece of outdoor carpet around carbys that are stored very close to each other. I have three carboys on each wheeled platform and the center one is covered. It pulls off very easy to move around.


----------



## joea132 (Jan 21, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Joe I have those orange handles on all of my carboys. I put a 12" high piece of outdoor carpet around carbys that are stored very close to each other. I have three carboys on each wheeled platform and the center one is covered. It pulls off very easy to move around.



I use the carboy handles too. What I'm concerned about is when I'm cleaning them. I've bumped them against the granite countertops before and cringed at the sound. I put down cardboard in my basement. That way I can throw it out if it gets wine spilled on it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Joe I bought a large entrance mat at Home Depot to sit my carboys on and thick rubber mats for my work and bottle washing area. I have dropped bottles that bounced back up and hit me in the shin while washing. Carboard works but I would be concerned about it getting wet. As far as the carboys hitting the granite, I can only imagine the feeling in your stomach when you heard that sound.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 21, 2012)

For those of you that are not Facebook users, here is a copy of the picture.


----------



## Bailey (Jan 21, 2012)

Buried in the comments on Midwest's FB page was this:

If you want to donate to Andy directly you can. You can send a check to Andy Heater c/o Midwest Supplies 5825 Excelsior Blvd Minneapolis, MN 55416. Cheers!


The guy worked part time at two brew suppliers, no insurance, hurt himself at home so no work comp. to help either.....


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2012)

Gives me chills. I do so many crazy things with power tools mainly at work that when I see pics of this stuff my hair stands on end knowing it could be me any day of the year!


----------



## joea132 (Jan 21, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Joe I bought a large entrance mat at Home Depot to sit my carboys on and thick rubber mats for my work and bottle washing area. I have dropped bottles that bounced back up and hit me in the shin while washing. Carboard works but I would be concerned about it getting wet. As far as the carboys hitting the granite, I can only imagine the feeling in your stomach when you heard that sound.



The good part of cardboard is I throw it out if it does get wet. Poor guy, a hand injury is one of the worst. The comments were pretty bad, some people whining about how Midwest should have given him insurance. We are an entitled culture these days.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sorry but the dude looks like he has drank some "anesthetic" in that pic. 

Hope he heals up fine.

I use Brew Haulers, and I like those a lot. They provide great control and the web on the bottom of the carboy keeps glass from hitting directly when it is set down. 

I just don't trust carboy neck handles unless it is for a carboy that is empty.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 23, 2012)

I had an old "treadmill Mat" we had that I've placed in front of my Carboy work station. Real thick!


----------

